# Company wrecked my yard with Rocks



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Hey fellow lawn nerds,

I am not typically someone that tries to flame a business but feel compelled to warn all of you of a company in DFW that has caused serious damage to my reel cutting hobby. When I reached out to express my concern prior to billing they told me the would get back to me and 4 days later and multiple calls and e-mails still hadn't responded to me and they appear to immediately charge the 1,350. Not only were there large rocks in my yard after their leveling but it also appears they didn't spread the contracted 6 cu yards (which ended up being a blessing given the material they were using)

Also, if anyone has a better way to handle this or advise about legal actions I would appreciate any and all feedback. Below is a picture of my yard earlier in the season for reference and then an email i sent to them after they proceed to charge me the full price of the service after I let them know of the issue.

Before service:


After Leveling:















If you have hung out this long then you might be interested in reading the whole e-mail:
Dear Purple Care,

This message is in regards to the sand leveling and top dressing performed at [REMOVED]. At this point I have contacted your office 5 times, emailed 3 times with pictures, and only received a single call back on the initial day I reported the issues. I reached out and spoke with Paige at 4:31 pm 5/13/2021 which was as soon as I was able to inspect the work completed. For reference your crew finished at 3:39pm that same day. At that time, you indicated that the crew had not marked the job as complete and therefore you had not initiated the charge to my card. Instead of your company reaching out to me about the reported issues, which were considerable, you opted to charge me first thing the next morning despite having the reported issues and being aware of my concerns.

On May 14th I sent three images as requested by Paige in one email, one video of me collecting the rocks in another, and a third e-mail that documented my concerns as I hadn't received any communications back at that point. I also tried calling the main number listed on your website to see if I could finally speak to someone other than a customer service representative (CSR) but was only able to speak to a different CSR. She said that she had spoken with the owner who assigned the director of operations to do the Quality Control check himself, that they couldn't discuss any resolution until the QC was done, and that they were running way behind so she had no idea when they could do the QC check but indicated it could take a long time. I asked like a day or two, next week? She said it could be longer.

Upon further review the Director of Operations is Brandon Damborsky who was one of the two people who performed the work. So, you are advising me that the person most familiar with the work that was completed cannot go off his own recollection of the work the day after it was completed? This seems like a very thinly vailed stall tactic. This whole issue could have all been resolved with a simple phone call.

At this point after making multiple attempts to contact a decision maker, not receiving any additional communications back, and your companies stall tactics I have opted to dispute the charge with Discover. I have also opened a claim with the Better Business Bureau. Should I need to I am prepared to take the pictures below, along with the documentation I have and images to small claims court and seek damages for the hours I have had to spend collecting the rocks your company spread throughout every corner of my yard and, possibly, to replace the sod if I am unable to mow without damaging my mower due to the rocks.

My claim to dispute the charge is twofold:
1.	Material other than sand (as it included rocks) was used and therefore the materials were not as described/agreed. When asked on arrival Brandon said it was triple screened sand and the clumps were due to moisture and as a precaution they would pick up any clumps that would not break up or appeared to be rocks
2.	I Didn't receive the contracted amount of materials. Based on the trailer you pulled the sand in being a 16 ft 2.5ton trailer that is approximately 82 in wide counting the fenders and having 27in side walls based on the arrival image below the most your crew would have been able to haul is about 3 cubic yards not the 6 that is in the quote/invoice. 3 Cubic yards would have also put you at double the weight rating of the trailer with just the sand not including the equipment and the soil & sod that was at the front of the trailer (based on the average dry weight of sand being 1.3 tons per cubic yard). This further indicates that there is no way you could have fit 6 cubic yards of sand on the trailer you arrived with as that would have been nearly 8 tons of sand (assuming it was dry which weighs less) + the 320 lbs spreader and soil/sod you had on the trailer. To have delivered 6 cubic yards of sand the trailer would have had to have been nearly solid sand front to back and the entire height of your trailer sidewalls.

Picture used to make Cubic yard claims: Please feel free to double check me on this


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Edit your address out of the post d letter.

I wish you luck, they are clearly in the wrong.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Good luck, I'd be livid.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Edit your address out of the post d letter.
> 
> I wish you luck, they are clearly in the wrong.


Thanks for the catch, I have edited and removed. Appreciate the conformation. I don't want to be an asshole about it. But they strung me along long enough I am considering legal action and requesting they pay for me to have this stripped and replaced with new sod to eliminate the risk of the rocks


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

The picture isn't that zoomed in, but from the eye test, it does look around 6 cubic yards of material. Your other complaints are valid. I'd be livid with that material if it was supposed to be triple screened sand.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> The picture isn't that zoomed in, but from the eye test, it does look around 6 cubic yards of material. Your other complaints are valid. I'd be livid with that material if it was supposed to be triple screened sand.


Thanks for the feedback!

The first section of the trailer had soil and sod on it that wasn't going to my yard so it really is just the middle. When I did the math it looks like its somewhere around 3 to max 4 cubic yards but it is approximate since i didn't think to get out there with a tape before they started.

Also, I own a tandem axel utility trailer and a 5 ton dump trailer and I opted to hire the work out because 6 cu yards of sand would have put even the 5 ton dump trailer over capacity on weight and the highest rated utility trailer I could find online was 2.5 ton payload. I know not everyone is as careful with their payloads but I don't ever want the insurance company to deny a claim due to me being over weight if an accident happens.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Some of the card companies have a dispute features. You may want to see if yours does, and use that feature to get the charge off the card. The BBB is sort of out of date, and not something the world relies on to buy. I wouldn't use that as a hammer. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. It's also a good reminder for me as a small business owner to not let crap like this fester, and handle it immediately. I would've refunded your money, we would've fixed the issue, or both. I'm not in that industry, but service businesses are all the same at some point. Writing the refund check is a pain, but not worth the pain of a ticked off customer that can tell all their friends how crappy of a company you own. Writing that check is also a great "spanking" to take so you won't make the same mistake twice. Good luck. Hopefully someone will make it right.

Just curious. Not being smart. What do you think will make it right? They can give you a refund. But that doesn't get the rock out of your yard. Do they get a crew to comb the yard and pick up rocks? Not sure what the business does to solve it, but that's their problem. Not yours.


----------



## OK_Bermuda (May 11, 2021)

I don't think you should be required to fix your own lawn from their actions, but if in the end you have to, I have seen a power broom pick rocks out of grass with ease. My father in law has a gravel drive and every now and then will rent the Echo Power broom and get the rocks out of his grass and back on the the drive. Here is a video of it in action: https://youtu.be/4VO-tCxunBM

(I realize you probably already know of this as well, just thought I would share with you on the off chance you don't)


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

That credit charge is getting disputed ASAP if it were me especially if the company is non responsive. This is also why EVERYTHING I purchase in life goes on a credit card (with autopay every month). From what I have found most companies get very nervous when you mention disputing the credit card charge. I don't know the details of it but I imagine it isn't good for them.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> Some of the card companies have a dispute features. You may want to see if yours does, and use that feature to get the charge off the card. The BBB is sort of out of date, and not something the world relies on to buy. I wouldn't use that as a hammer. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. It's also a good reminder for me as a small business owner to not let crap like this fester, and handle it immediately. I would've refunded your money, we would've fixed the issue, or both. I'm not in that industry, but service businesses are all the same at some point. Writing the refund check is a pain, but not worth the pain of a ticked off customer that can tell all their friends how crappy of a company you own. Writing that check is also a great "spanking" to take so you won't make the same mistake twice. Good luck. Hopefully someone will make it right.
> 
> Just curious. Not being smart. What do you think will make it right? They can give you a refund. But that doesn't get the rock out of your yard. Do they get a crew to comb the yard and pick up rocks? Not sure what the business does to solve it, but that's their problem. Not yours.


Hey JRS 9572, I have already disputed the charge and submitted documentation. I also have a small business and am probably more concerned with my reputation then I should be but would rather error on the side of the golden rule then maximizing profits which is why I spent a significant amount of time trying to get any effective response to work with them before posting this.

What makes it right is a difficult question. Initially I was thinking I would pay for their guys original time and have them come out and help me gather rocks and I would have been fine. They could have disputed the charge with the supplier that sold them that sand and they would only be out the cost of the labor to help pick up rocks. But given they charged me after knowing the issues were there, then went radio silent on me, I am not feeling quite as agreeable and also I have now spent hours collecting rocks so the help from their team doesn't go as far in my opinion and i have a better understanding of the scale of the issue they caused. If they had refunded me or not charged me and got a crew out to pick up rocks I probably wouldn't have sought any additional remedies. At this point if they dispute my dispute and it the charge remains I will take them to small claims and request reimbursement for the time spent collecting rocks and potentially also request compensation of another company to come do it correctly.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> That credit charge is getting disputed ASAP if it were me especially if the company is non responsive. This is also why EVERYTHING I purchase in life goes on a credit card (with autopay every month). From what I have found most companies get very nervous when you mention disputing the credit card charge. I don't know the details of it but I imagine it isn't good for them.


Same here, autopay full amount and bank those miles . I did mention disputing it on the second day and then went 3 days without any call backs or e-mail responses. I began the dispute on Monday as soon as the charge posted and I was able to initiate the dispute. thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

OK_Bermuda said:


> I don't think you should be required to fix your own lawn from their actions, but if in the end you have to, I have seen a power broom pick rocks out of grass with ease. My father in law has a gravel drive and every now and then will rent the Echo Power broom and get the rocks out of his grass and back on the the drive. Here is a video of it in action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, I was not aware of that attachment. That looks much more complete than my dethatcher has been doing. I get the big stuff but the little stuff is getting left to hand picking. Now that i have the big stuff out i might actually try the brush attachment on my swordman. If that doesn't work i guess I will look into getting a new toy. Thanks for the input this gives me hope!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Tx_LawnNerd hang in there. Baffles the mind why they won't even talk to you.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I know it sucks but I would start getting the rocks out now before grass grows and It makes it even more difficult to remove. Maybe rent one of those powerful backpack blowers or use a shop vac on some of it. It sucks either way. I feel for you brother.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> I know it sucks but I would start getting the rocks out now before grass grows and It makes it even more difficult to remove. Maybe rent one of those powerful backpack blowers or use a shop vac on some of it. It sucks either way. I feel for you brother.


I've been hand picking rocks every night and used the dethatcher to pick up most of the big ones first. I broke out my beater reel last night and was able to mow at a little less than 1/2 in and only clipped 2 rocks in the front yard. I am not even going to try the back yard yet.


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

I would be curious on what exactly that lawn crew was thinking concerning the rocks.....It is not normal to request a yard be leveled and want large rocks brought in to spread around. Not even a rotary mower could deal with some of those.


----------



## Yellow Jacket (May 8, 2021)

My heart just stopped when I saw the before and after pictures. Keep us updated with how it goes, I have always wondered what kind of leverage individuals like us have against companies that do poor work. Best of luck, if I lived closer I'd come help!


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)

As another poster mentioned, BBB is somewhat outdated and few use it during purchasing. However, the average user looks at Google reviews. I would post your review of this company there with a star rating. I am not suggesting anything but, "neighbors" can post a review as well that did not actually use the service.

Best of luck, that is a gut punch.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

This company used to be called Xtreme Lawn Care. I'm familiar with them and I can also vouch that they are horrible. The techs have no idea what they are putting down. It's a 1 size fits all yard type of service. Horrible company. I hope you are able to get some sort of recourse for that crap.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe we all go on and leave a bad review on your behalf. See how quickly they make it right.


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Slim 1938 said:


> Maybe we all go on and leave a bad review on your behalf. See how quickly they make it right.


I checked them out on Google Review. Seems like the owner is very quick to reply to a bad review on there (quite snarky actually), also it appears a "neighbor" has commented already!


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I would blast them on every social media platform and google reviews. But considering you have a small business yourself probably a better financial decision to invite some buddies over drink some beer clean them rocks up and play some cornhole when the job is done. Be less of a stress then trying to fight them over the money.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Man, seeing this kind of stuff infuriates me. I know that doesn't help, but just know I feel your anger and frustration.

Dude, if I lived nearer, I'd seriously come over to help clear as much of the rock as possible.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

TJ_FortWorth said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we all go on and leave a bad review on your behalf. See how quickly they make it right.
> ...


Their responses to bad reviews is horrible


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)

ag_fishing said:


> TJ_FortWorth said:
> 
> 
> > Slim 1938 said:
> ...


The more I read, the more my eyes and jaw opened. I don't know how anyone runs a business that way and believes it's okay. I guess that's why ethics is a thing -> queue the "business ethics" gif from Billy Madison.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry to see/hear what happened to you! I had a reputable lawn leveling company come level my lawn last year and after they finished and I watered my lawn I saw many pebbles but not even close to what you're dealing with.

I called and complained and the branch manager came in and apologized and helped me pick up dozens of pebbles. He offered to send his crew back with more sand to spot level again during mid summer for free but I didn't take him on that offer. I picked a couple hundred pebbles over 4-5 days with help from my 6 year old. I was able to get them all before reel mowing. I know it's a pain but your situation is much more serious! I'd definitely take them to court if they don't cooperate. Good luck!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Most of the things I have to say shouldn't be written down in public, so I'll just say "I feel strongly in agreement with you that this is unacceptable".

Personally, I would be getting a new lawn installed at their expense, or something close to it dollar wise.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

@Tx_LawnNerd

Where in DFW are you located?


----------



## Yellow Jacket (May 8, 2021)

I like how they are replying to comments saying that you asked for rocks in your yard hahaha. They recommended that you not put rocks in there, but you must have really insisted! This is pathetic

"Ironically he asked us to do this after we recommended that he not do it. We agree this is not what we like to do but when the client request that we do it, we try to to accomodate."


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Where's the invoice that says "add lots of rocks to the sand for dumb*** client?"
Or do they only keep records of phone calls and not contracts? Half of his replies are that they record all phone calls.

*Edit to clarify I'm not calling OP a dumb***, but it seems that the company is implying that OP is with their reply.*


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)

It's quite incredible how quickly they respond to those comments yet won't call OP back.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Yellow Jacket said:


> My heart just stopped when I saw the before and after pictures. Keep us updated with how it goes, I have always wondered what kind of leverage individuals like us have against companies that do poor work. Best of luck, if I lived closer I'd come help!


Well at this point I disputed the charge and it appears they have lost that battle. I cant imagine the CC company will question it too much since I have had a card with them since 2003 and never disputed a single charge until 5/17. However, they could still place a mechanics lien on my home for not paying so I preemptively opened a small claims petition against them and as a part of that requested they pay for another company to come in and apply more material in an attempt to minimize the number of rocks that get picked up by my mower.

Its just a bummer we had to go to all this when I would have been willing to pay for the compost they spread just not the sand that had all the rocks in it. 5 days (4 if you discount sunday) after I expressed the issue and 5 contact attempts and 3 emails I disputed the charge. Then they said that if I hadn't immediatly disputed the charge they would have worked with me... Some companies are just best to avoid and I should have read the reviews more carefully. I honestly fee like the guys worked hard and my only complaints are with the material that was spread and the way the owners handled or refused to handle the situation.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Philly_Gunner said:


> This company used to be called Xtreme Lawn Care. I'm familiar with them and I can also vouch that they are horrible. The techs have no idea what they are putting down. It's a 1 size fits all yard type of service. Horrible company. I hope you are able to get some sort of recourse for that crap.


Yeah, I saw in 2018 they changed names. I noticed the reason they gave for having a gorilla as their mascot was that they are big and nobody wants to make a gorilla mad... That was a big red flag that I should have caught before hiring them.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

JayGo said:


> Man, seeing this kind of stuff infuriates me. I know that doesn't help, but just know I feel your anger and frustration.
> 
> Dude, if I lived nearer, I'd seriously come over to help clear as much of the rock as possible.


I appreciate the comradery. My heart sunk once I realized what they had done. I have spent about 12 hours + picking up rocks. Even made a game out of it with my daughter so at least it didn't take away family time.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

gonefishn2010 said:


> I would blast them on every social media platform and google reviews. But considering you have a small business yourself probably a better financial decision to invite some buddies over drink some beer clean them rocks up and play some cornhole when the job is done. Be less of a stress then trying to fight them over the money.


Yeah, the daughter and I have been seeing who gets the most rocks every night for a while... She seems to always win and gets a quarter for the piggy bank and a bowl of ice cream. I am taking them to court defensively since it looks like I will be winning the dispute with the CC company and I don't want them to place a mechanics lien on my home.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Most of the things I have to say shouldn't be written down in public, so I'll just say "I feel strongly in agreement with you that this is unacceptable".
> 
> Personally, I would be getting a new lawn installed at their expense, or something close to it dollar wise.


At this point, I am taking them to court and asking for them to pay for someone else to bring in more material to hopefully reduce the chances of hitting rocks. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Philly_Gunner said:


> @Tx_LawnNerd
> 
> Where in DFW are you located?


Im in the Mansfield area


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

their e-mail here


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

cavince79 said:


> Where's the invoice that says "add lots of rocks to the sand for dumb*** client?"
> Or do they only keep records of phone calls and not contracts? Half of his replies are that they record all phone calls.
> 
> *Edit to clarify I'm not calling OP a dumb***, but it seems that the company is implying that OP is with their reply.*


HAHAH, as the OP I found it hilarious what you posted and a pretty good insight. That appears to be their MO attack the person who has tried to raise a complaint.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

TJ_FortWorth said:


> It's quite incredible how quickly they respond to those comments yet won't call OP back.


I know right, I tried to get a response for 5 days and didn't get anything. Then got a "I am looking into this" then silence for 2 days, then "You asked us to spread the rocks in your yard"...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This technique is called Deny, Minimize, and Blame.

We didn't dump rocks
Well we dumped a few rocks
Yeah we dumped a lot of rocks, but you asked us to

Next is Obfuscate and Gaslight, so expect that next.

Revising their story is obfuscate. Next is going to be "we didn't even deliver this material"


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

TJ_FortWorth said:


> As another poster mentioned, BBB is somewhat outdated and few use it during purchasing. However, the average user looks at Google reviews. I would post your review of this company there with a star rating. I am not suggesting anything but, "neighbors" can post a review as well that did not actually use the service.
> 
> Best of luck, that is a gut punch.


@TJ_FortWorth BTW thanks neighbor


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> This technique is called Deny, Minimize, and Blame.
> 
> We didn't dump rocks
> Well we dumped a few rocks
> ...


@SCGrassMan Dude, do you have a crystal ball? Check out the email copied into an earlier comment. First they said they warned me not to put the material down and now they are saying it was all sand clumps and not any rocks. When I said I was confused by the different position she said I was deceitful and if I had just tried to work with them they would have helped me. Seems like a hollow offer considering they never once offered to come help pick up or discuss any kind of resolution until she basically told me to pack "Rocky sand" pun intended.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I hope you get everything you go for in court and then some.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

daganh62 said:


> I hope you get everything you go for in court and then some.


I appreciate the sentiment but i really hope they come to their senses when they get served the notice. I would rather not take a day off to argue over rocks in a yard. The whole thing just seems ridiculous


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

How's it looking @Tx_LawnNerd ?


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Have you watered it in and seen if the clumps have lessened?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > This technique is called Deny, Minimize, and Blame.
> ...


Not a crystal ball. Sadly, these are common tactics of crooks and abusers of all kinds.

Before too long, you're going to start questioning your own sanity (the gaslighting part)

"Wait maybe both those guys DID tell me not to put it down and it was full of rocks… why else would they be so insistent?"


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Passat774 said:


> Have you watered it in and seen if the clumps have lessened?


There were sand clumps and yes those were either pulverized by my dethatcher or were eliminated by rain/water. However, we have received almost 12 in of rain since the application and the rain started the day after. After having all the rain I am still finding a high amount of rocks in the backyard and occasionally in the front. The back is mowed higher and is a larger area so I haven't had enough time to get as through with it as I have with the front. Needless to say, it will be a while before I can reel mow in the backyard.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

cavince79 said:


> How's it looking @Tx_LawnNerd ?


after a considerable amount of time picking rocks, I put the reel mower to the front yard this week. As far as fill in is considered it is doing well considering the low temps.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If they had a clue, they would have sent in a couple guys with rubber-paddled power sweeps (as mentioned previously) and re-applied a light top-dressing afterwards, with clean material hopefully. And that would have been a satisfactory resolution for all.

Having a power sweep around is a great thing for picking up aeration cores too.


----------



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

Did you ever receive a satisfied solution?


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

@Never Winter Farms Went to court Tuesday and the judge ruled in my favor.

@MasterMech I asked multiple times for them to come out and they said "We are really busy and we don't know when we can come out but it will probably be longer than a week". If they had made any attempt like you suggested I would have been very satisfied and not posted anything about it. As a small business owner myself I try not to say anything if I dont have something nice to say. I put a lot of thought into whether or not I should make the original post.

@DSchlauch We had our court date and they continued to say no rocks just sand clumps. I had brought in a 1 gal bag of rocks that were collected from their "sand" with me. He held the bag up and said do you think there are sand clumps in this bag? They said no but we don't know where those rocks came from (suggesting I was lying). The judge said well they are covered in sand and look like the rocks in the pictures that were taken shortly after you left the property and you agree the photos he presented are consistent with how you left his yard. He also questioned why at no point they tried to go back out to the property to reveiw my claims and appeared aggitated by their response that they were busy. For my first time in court I found it very nerve racking but theraputic to finally have a 3rd party, who was presented with both sides of the story, feel as though they were in the wrong and confirm there were rocks that were infact broadcast on my lawn.


----------



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

@Tx_LawnNerd Did the court order them to fix your yard or just awarded damages? I am curious to see if they will actually pay or will you have to go back to court to process a garnishment.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

@Never Winter Farms The judgment was for the full cost of services and legal fees. No award was made for the cost to remediate since I did the work myself. That being said, at this point if Discover accepts the judgment as evidence that my dispute is valid (and I expect they would) then Purple Care owes me 124.50 for the legal fees since the funds have been on hold with Discover. Not sure I will waste my time or the courts after that small amount but I guess it depends on any further communications I have with them. I will give them till the end of August and then if they haven't sent payment of the outstanding balance I will send an invoice.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

@TJ_FortWorth You should see their comment on my Google review. They took a little different tone with someone who actually held them accountable then the bullying they do with most of their clients. I am not normally someone with a bone to pick and actually pride myself on trying to be fair and easy to work with even when things aren't going smoothly. This one got under my skin and I take a little bit of satisfaction in knowing I knocked the wind out of their usually insulting sails.


----------

